# ماهي تطبيقات بحوث العمليات في مصانع الطائرات



## بن مرعي (19 مايو 2007)

كما هو موضح من العنوان اتمنى الحصول عن تطبيقات ال operation resarch في مصانع الطائرات 
او اي معلومات او مواقع تتطبق ال operation resarch في الطائرات 


و شــــــــــكـــــرا


----------



## mtm1381967 (2 نوفمبر 2007)

ببساطة فى تحديد اقل تكلفة ممكنة ( min-cost( , ودلك بتخصيص الوقت الامثل والعمالة المثلى لعمليات انتاج الطائرة حسب الطلب على الانتاج .
وانت ترجمها لمعادلات كدالة تدنية التكاليف ودوال القيود التى دكرتها اعلاه ومن تمتحصل على الامثلية من الموارد التى تحقق اقل تكلفة انتاج .
م/مصطفى ماطوس


----------

